# The 5 Love Languages (Test)



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This will be a more useful test to share on TC than a personality quiz, methinks. I'm curious what people here would get:

http://www.5lovelanguages.com/

My score:

9 Quality Time
7 Physical Touch
7 Words of Affirmation
5 Receiving Gifts
2 Acts of Service

This says a _ton _about my personality. Think about it. What is _music?_ It is sound in _time_. It is an _experience_. It also has audio, _verbal _connotations, and as a professional musician, also _physical_. The gift of time is something valuable to me, but not all gifts are alike to me. The gift of an experience, such as getting music or concert tickets, or even a book, means more to me than gadgets or things to make life supposedly easier. And also, to take away the opportunity of "sound in time" from me in an act of service: "Here, let me play your flute for you" makes absolutely no sense. It would only make sense if it was done to help me play flute more, such as to do my chores, but even so, I use chores as a way to take a break from practicing, so I need those other things in my life to balance out my routine.

In short, spending time in one way or another with someone I love is innately more important to me than other things. Because music, the ultimate experience in time, _takes _time! It also refers to presence. I like listening to music alone, but if I could share a music listening experience with someone else, that means heck of a lot to me. With presence comes physicality, the sense of being close to one another, and the vibe of appreciating something in close proximity. Words of "affirmation" are really moments of silence that are just as affirmative, such as a smile. One cannot speak over the music...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

My results:

9	Quality Time
8	Words of Affirmation
5	Acts of Service
5	Physical Touch
3	Receiving Gifts


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Tried twice. Got increasingly uncomfortable by the minute each time.
I didn't get past the second question. 
My score is 0.
I am a cold person with a cold heart.

That's the way I like it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My scores:

10 Physical Touch
8 Words of Affirmation
7 Quality Time
4 Acts of Service
1 Receiving Gifts


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mstar said:


> Tried twice. Got increasingly uncomfortable by the minute each time.
> I didn't get past the second question.
> My score is 0.
> I am a cold person with a cold heart.


Turandottttt!


----------

